# albanien



## polz (15. Januar 2008)

wuerde mich freuen von erfahrungen anderer in albanien zehren zu duerfen. reise ohne auto und motorrad. bin allrounder mit fliege, blech und plaste.
danke fuer eure aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: albanien*

#c Ist wohl *noch* nicht grade das "In" Land zum Angeln,obwohl mir ein Bekannter sagte (selber Albaner) das es dort absolut fantastische Flüsse geben soll.

Urlaubstechnisch allgemein macht das Land ja schon grosse Fortschritte und wird bald anderen Adria Länder Konkurenz machen.

siehe hier


----------

